# Whats up with all that my yahoo! thing?



## Ruins (Feb 4, 2008)

i get this image on all the sections of this forum


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 4, 2008)

try clearing your cache


----------



## Ruins (Feb 4, 2008)

i am using crap cleaner regularly my cash is clean


----------



## darren (Feb 4, 2008)

Do you have some sort of RSS plugin for FireFox?


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruins said:


> i am using crap cleaner regularly my cash is clean



Hit CTRL-F5.

Either your cache isn't empty, or your RSS plugin is totally hosed.


----------



## Ruins (Feb 4, 2008)

Chris said:


> Hit CTRL-F5.
> 
> Either your cache isn't empty, or your RSS plugin is totally hosed.


thanks ! this did the magic


----------

